# Elektrokabel mit 3x1,5 oder 3G1,5



## mmr (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

eine wohl für den Fachmann einfache Frage.
Wenn in einem Schaltplan steht Ölflex 3x1,5 heißt das dann ganz sicher das kein PE drin ist, bzw. anders herum gefragt gibt es eine Norm die besagt das wenn ein Kabel mit 3G1,5 bezeichnet, dass dann automatisch ein PE in diesem Kabel geführt wird oder kann ich das benennen wie ich will. Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Juni 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typenkurzzeichen_von_Leitungen


----------

